# I know this is a cooking forum, but



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Just finished a 16 hour day at work, came home to hear the news at VT.Don't know what to feel now, only, worst single shooting massacre in US history


----------



## nofifi (Jan 14, 2007)

Same here Cape Chef...really a selfish, insane act that will affect many, many lives in the years to come.


----------



## free rider (May 23, 2006)

My sister just graduated from there. 

Miserable thing to have happened.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

I was on the road when all this happened. Woke up this morning and heard the news. What a sad sad world we live in.

My deepest condolences to those who lost loved ones. For all of us, a day to think about life.


----------



## frayedknot (Dec 17, 2006)

I can not help but think what could possibly posess a person to do such a horrific thing? THEN take the cheap way out. Truly a sad sad day  

I pray for strength for the all of the families affected.... they need it.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

May they all rest in peace....


----------



## ninja_59 (May 2, 2004)

, may god bless them


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

With everything going on in the world and here at home it is becoming increasingly clear that nowhere is truly safe anymore. With that in mind I can only think my condolences to those that have suffered mindless tradgedies, and continue life with my face to the wind, and hope I and the rest of us can manage to enjoy life as unscathed as possible.


----------



## botanique (Mar 23, 2005)

We are praying for the strength of everyone surrounded by this event, and the complexity behind the act itself. This morning we were trying to verbally work out the ballistics and were dumfounded.


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

So tragic and senseless - what a waste of bright young lives.
So much pain caused by one lunatic


----------



## jayme (Sep 5, 2006)

Not to downplay the trajedy of it.... but in other countries, this isn't uncommon.... when it happens in the US, the whole world mourns....
Our children aren't evn safe sitting in class at a University anymore....


----------

